# Autocruise Starburst Engine Battery



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

I need to replace the engine battery on my 2007 Autocruise Starburst. I went to my local Peugeot garage and they sent me to a Motor factors. They said it was a special battery and would cost £185.
When I asked what made it special they couldn't tell me. You can get batteries with the same or better specification on line for £68. I went to the garage who do the servicing on it, they researched it using the vehicle registration number and yes they said it was special to the tune of £240.
The battery specification on the van is a 12v 95amp with 680 amp cold cranking. I can't see anything special about it. Can someone please throw some light on it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It's a starter battery for the base vehicle. Do a Google search for battery suppliers and simply input your registration number ( most motor part sellers provide that facility now) DONT let anyone tell you it's a "special" battery, it isn't. They are trying to con you. There is no difference at all between your MH and a white van on the same base. It's the habitation bit that's different the underlying vehicle is identical.

I bought a huge starter Battery for a sprinter base MH a couple of years ago off the inter web, cost me about £75 delivered (overnight courier) with a decent guarantee as well.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

May I gently correct your post, you do not want a battery for a 2007 Autocruise Starburst you require a battery for a 2007 Peugeot Boxer (presumably a diesel one).

This is what you want.
http://www.alpha-batteries.co.uk/battery-type/017/#goto

It's just the same battery as any Fiat Ducato or Citroen Relay/Jumper (and in fact even a Renault Master like mine) - the actual conversion is totally irrelevant, only the base vehicle matters, as stated above.


----------



## bob-in-dav (Aug 11, 2013)

You could walk into a branch of Halfords and pick up a Bosch S5 020 which is bigger and more powerful with a 5 year guarantee for - £159.99!!!

These are - 

110Ah with 900cold cranking

Dims - 393 x 190 x 175


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just as a matter of interest, where is the battery situated on your vehicle.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bob-in-dav said:


> You could walk into a branch of Halfords and pick up a Bosch S5 020 which is bigger and more powerful with a 5 year guarantee for - £159.99!!!
> 
> These are -
> 
> ...


Or here for a lot less
http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/////?444779008&0&cc5_1026

Or here for even more less............
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2310...ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> simply input your registration number ( most motor part sellers provide that facility now)


That rarely works with m/homes are they are rarely registered as the exact base vehicle model, usually just some generic description like "Fiat* Motorcaravan".

My Cipro is described as "CI Motorhome" with no mention whatsoever of base vehicle - what would the motor factor make of that?

Doing that with my McLouis would have turned up the battery for a 1980's Renault hatchback as it was described on the V5 as a "Renault 30 TX Auto".

Which is one of these....................
http://www.carfolio.com/specifications/models/car/?car=32175

*Other makes of base vehicle are available.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

Stanner
Thank you for being gentle when correcting my post. May I be just as gentle with your reply. I know the Autocruise part is not relevant but I did say that it was the engine battery,which also is inaccurate description as it is more than an engine or starter battery as it fulfills more than just starting the engine. A more accurate description for a motor-home would be the Base Vehicle Battery Whichever one of the three descriptions you use most people would know what you mean.
I added Autocruise Starburst to identify with other Starburst owners. 

Cabby. The battery is under the passenger side footwell.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

DavidRon said:


> Stanner
> Thank you for being gentle when correcting my post. May I be just as gentle with your reply. I know the Autocruise part is not relevant but I did say that it was the engine battery,which also is inaccurate description as it is more than an engine or starter battery as it fulfills more than just starting the engine. A more accurate description for a motor-home would be the Base Vehicle Battery Whichever one of the three descriptions you use most people would know what you mean.
> I added Autocruise Starburst to identify with other Starburst owners.
> 
> Cabby. The battery is under the passenger side footwell.


Well sorry but you have lost me there - it is simply the vehicle battery nothing, more nothing less and in that connection the "Autocruise" bit is irrelevant.

You do not ask for or buy an "Autocruise" vehicle battery, you ask for and buy a Peugeot Boxer/Fiat Ducato (in motorhome terms it's much more common guise) battery.

Just as you would not buy "Autocruise" tyres, "Autocruise" brake pads, or even "Autocruise" screenwash.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the answer, I was making sure of which battery you wish to replace. Then you only need a standard vehicle battery of the same dimensions and capacity as the one you wish to replace. I would be inclined to buy online and have it delivered, providing you are able to fit it. If not then most motor factors, even Halfords will fit one for you at an extra few pence. I paid £80 for a replacement recently, a top quality make.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

David

If I might explain a little further.

A motorhome is basically a caravan "bolted" on to a base vehicle of some description, be it a Fiat X250, Renault Trafic, Ford Transit, Mercedes Sprinter etc. 

When obtaining any parts for the base vehicle you require, as has been said, a wotsit for a Transit/Trafic/Sprinter NOT an Autocruise motorhome.

All of the motor vehicle (van) part is exactly the same as all of the other variants based on that particular model such as White van, tipper truck, minibus, flat bed etc etc

The starter battery fitted to the original base vehicle is there to provide all of the electrical power to the base vehicle The main one being actually starting the thing!! once its running the electrical requirements are supplied by the output from the alternator.

The "caravan" part also has electrical systems, interior lights, water pump, heater fans etc that are supplied by the leisure battery. You can run either of the componants (base vehicle or caravan part) on their respective batteries That is you could remove the "starter" battery and the caravan part would still operate, likewise if you removed the leisure battery the base vehicle could still be started and driven and would still function as it should. 

There IS a mechanism (split circuit charger) fitted that allows the base vehicles alternotor to re charge the leisure batteries but it very much a one way flow of current, power from the leisure battery cannot, and does not, provide any power to the base vehicle

So the starter battery fitted to your particular vehicle is NOT anything "special" as some retailers are clearly trying to tell you (and get you to part with far more money than you need to) 

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

My Peaugeot (2014) handbook seems to suggest that some models (not motor-homes) do require a special battery. I think that this may be a special system that cuts the engine as soon as you stop and has an "instant start" mechanism. Presumably this is more economical in traffic or for local deliveries.
Doers anyone know anything about this. Perhaps they are trying to sell you one of these?

Safiboy.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> "Grizzly"]
> My Peaugeot (2014) handbook seems to suggest that some models (not motor-homes) do require a special battery. I think that this may be a special system that cuts the engine as soon as you stop and has an "instant start" mechanism. Presumably this is more economical in traffic or for local deliveries.
> Doers anyone know anything about this. Perhaps they are trying to sell you one of these?
> 
> Safiboy.


According to Parkers stop/start came in with the 2014 model year facelift.



> On the performance front, the Boxer also has larger brakes than before and its 2.2-litre diesel 130 engine has benefited from an updated injection system and the addition of stop/start for greater fuel economy and a 5g/km reduction in fuel economy.


From
http://www.parkers.co.uk/vans/news-and-advice/2014/april/facelift-for-peugeot-boxer/

PS I don't know what they think this means


> and a 5g/km reduction in fuel economy.


 but it's utter ********


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Slightly off subject but I had to buy a new stop/start battery last week. Went to local battery wholesaler who sold me a brand new one, albeit with a slight chip on the case, for £20 cash! A great result.

Apparently they put damaged batteries on one side and sell for cash rather than returning to manufacturer.

No guarantee but, hey, at that price who cares.

Peter


----------

